# great loop in a sailboat



## ekenna (Jun 5, 2009)

My boat has a mast height of 45 feet. Is it posible to do the great loop in a sail boat that high? What about depth? I draw 4.5 feet.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not an expert on the Loop, but I recall reading somewhere that draft of less than 6' will get you around. However, you'll need to have the mast down during some stretches. I believe there's at least one bridge south of Chicago with only a 19' clearance. There's probably others too.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Erie Canal has height restrictions of 15.5 feet.



> Erie Canal
> Waterford to Three Rivers Junction 21.0 feet
> Three Rivers Junction to Tonawanda 15.5 feet
> Oswego Canal 21.0 feet
> ...


----------



## MSN2Travelers (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a good place to look for information. Books and Maps about Cruising America's Great Loop - Raven Cove Publishing

If I recall ... you have to drop your mast for the Erie Canal.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

You should check out America's Great Loop Cruisers' Association Yes I am a member and have receved lots of great info from them and plan to do it in my sail boat.


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Great Loop*

There are many different versions of the great loop, they all just require that you go up the Atlantic, through the great lakes region and south from Chicago and through the gulf around/through Florida back to the Atlantic.

That said, different routes require different clearances. The absolute air draft at Chicago is 19 feet 1 inch, so with mast down you must clear that. Draft and height restrictions will come into play in certain spots, particularly on the canals, but if you want to sail the great lakes, you'll be in good shape.

As said before, check out the great lakes site to get all the specifics on each route.


----------



## drobarge (Mar 3, 2009)

does the erie canal still have a do it yourself rig for dropping the mast?


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Erie Canal*

Yes and no. At the Hudson River there is one for about $50 at a local boat club. At Buffalo or Oswego, depending on which way you go, there is not.

See Special Considerations for Sailboats


----------



## greatloop (Dec 7, 2009)

You may want to check out the AGLCA's Spring Rendezvous in Myrtle Beach, SC on April 25-28. There will be a side session by Gillian Outerbridge, a grandmother who sailed part of the Loop single-handed on her sailboat. Plenty of useful info about the Great Loop will be shared! Good Luck!


----------

